# trouble from neighbor



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

Just want some input from you to see how you would handle this, a friend of mine has feeders (protein and corn) on his place for years. The neighbor has put 2 feeders right on the fence line about 100 yards from protein feed that has been there for years, put up a blind about 100 yards into his property looking at feeders, and will be shooting into friends place. gw says nothing you can do, until they shoot across fence and hit you or your stuff. The guy will not move his feeders. What would you do?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi fence


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Take up needle point.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi fence a portion of the fence line in front of him..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Law Dog said:


> Hi fence a portion of the fence line in front of him..


High fenceing a portion will not work. The deer will find another way to the feeder.
See if you can put a blind right on the fence with a feeder straight in front of you nexts to the fence line. Place it where you can't shoot onto his property & hunt there. Be great if you could place it where he couldn't tell if you were there or not. Sneak in at night & you will find out if he shoots on your property. Take a camera. My neighbor has all his blinds on fence lines. If your neighbor shoots a deer & it jumps the fence he can't go get it without your permission. 
You can also hide cameras everywhere & if you get a picture of him crossing the fence he's toast.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Put a 'dummy' stand on fence line....WW


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

wet dreams said:


> Put a 'dummy' stand on fence line....WW


This guy thinks he's got problems. LOL! Here's my fence line.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'd move my feeders to another location.

TH


----------



## bulldog5 (Nov 6, 2013)

soak some rocks in perfume and throw them under his feeder


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> I'd move my feeders to another location.
> 
> TH


Here's the best advice. The deer will come to the feeder where ever you put them. This is what I did.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

LMAO, is that a deer stand in the back ground??



Rubberback said:


> This guy thinks he's got problems. LOL! Here's my fence line.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*WELL*

Until you move your Feeder(best Advice in this thread) you can Always Park your Vehicle On the Fence line with Windows Down and Radio on Rock & Roll. Maybe get a Recorded Cougar scream on a CD and play it over and Over. Big Cat's make the Animals disappear in the Area..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> LMAO, is that a deer stand in the back ground??


Yes. There on every fence line. He's a certified fence line hunter. That blind your referring to faces a newly built neighborhood. People live there & he shoots his gun towards there house.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Until you move your Feeder(best Advice in this thread) you can Always Park your Vehicle On the Fence line with Windows Down and Radio on Rock & Roll. Maybe get a Recorded Cougar scream on a CD and play it over and Over. Big Cat's make the Animals disappear in the Area..


Be careful. That could possibly be hunter harrasment. Big fine & possible jail time. I'd talk with the warden first or just move your stuff. I moved mine & killed a deer the nexts day.
I'd have the warden come out & see whats going on. The warden see's this stuff all the time. He will probably give you sound advice on how you should handle the situation.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> This guy thinks he's got problems. LOL! Here's my fence line.


LMAO!!!!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> This guy thinks he's got problems. LOL! Here's my fence line.


I remember fruitcake.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

As long as he doesn't poach off your place or shoot across your fence, what's the problem? His land.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> He's a certified fence line hunter.


Oh, you didn't tell us he's certified.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

AvianQuest said:


> Oh, you didn't tell us he's certified.


I'd have to say he is. He's got blinds down the east fence line, blinds down the west fence lines, & a blind on the north fence line.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jtupper said:


> I remember fruitcake.


I always wanted to put a fruitcake in his blind for christmas. I wouldn't have to get on his property to deliver it. I could stand on the fence line & put it in. LOL!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Mothballs!!!! Cases of mothballs!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

The original post states the Warden has already said he can do nothing about it until he shoots over the fence...



Rubberback said:


> Be careful. That could possibly be hunter harrasment. Big fine & possible jail time. I'd talk with the warden first or just move your stuff. I moved mine & killed a deer the nexts day.
> I'd have the warden come out & see whats going on. The warden see's this stuff all the time. He will probably give you sound advice on how you should handle the situation.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Move your stuff.
New "dump" site...um ... for guts etc.....yea...just guts.


----------



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

*neighbor*

Try hiding trail cameras around your fence line to see if he is crossing. You get him on Camera and the GW can now help you. No law against doing what he is doing.

We caught our neighbors this way on lease we had in Duval County a few years ago. Kinda hard for them to explain...we had them crossing into the property at 7:45 and pulling a deer under the fence at 8:10. Good luck!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Had an almost identical situation at my friends place. 

Spoke with the GM and got the same reply. 

While out tending fences one afternoon we had the chance to meet and speak with the other hunters. Due to there being trees all along the fence line, we simply explained that we had already spoken to the warden, and were simply waiting on the first tree we found with broken bark from a bullet. Once we had that, the warden said he would prosecute and fine to the fullest extent. 

That also meant he WOULD confiscate the feeder, the stand, and anything else that was in the area when he went out, including their rifles, and mule or 4 wheeler if they were hunting it at the time. Took them all of about 4 hours to have everything moved to a location where no shot would stray across any of my friends fences. 

The warden said all he needed was a call back, he already had seen how things were set up and documented it in his report. He said he would even come out and wait to see if anyone was actually hunting the stand or not to build a case. 

Nothing else was needed after that. They even came by a couple of weekend later and talked some more with us asking if everything was up to our satisfaction. 

Sometimes all it takes is a general matter of fact talk with someone to elaborate what MIGHT happen, in order to get things actually straight in their heads. Of course the folks we were dealing with had just gotten on the place and really liked it and didn't want to cause issues right off the bat. Some folks however could give a fat rats rear end about working with you or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

Put up some ply wood on the fence blocking his view of your feeder or move your stuff and start making that area crappy for hunting pile guts there spray perfume around whatever you feel like doing. Good luck


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

This one reminds me of a independent car dealer friend of mine who always has high dollar leases. A couple of years ago, a similar situation happened to him with a neighboring ranch hunter placed a blind down the fenceline from his.

Opening day came around and no deer to be seen @ my buddies senderos; he was puzzled since they had seen plenty of deer including some good bucks while scouting before the season started. Well, he climbed off the blind and walked the fenceline and found that the hunter on the other side of the fence had spread human hair all up and down the fenceline, needless to say, he didn't hunt that blind anymore and got off the lease as soon as the season was over. The other fella must have been a barber???

His hunting was ruined in that particular area......


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Had a friend one time with a neighbor who put a blind right on the fence. He came out the day before the season opened and put a blind right next to there close enough to shake hands. The next morning he was in his blind the neighbor crawled into the other blind. He struck up a casual conversation with the new neighbor while they waited for first light. About 20 minutes before daylight he grabbed his rifle and said i heard a noise off to in the brush threw his rifle up and fired 3 times. Then said he killed a deer 2 years ago using that method. The next day the blind was gone and they never saw the neighbor on that side of the pasture again.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Sound like a couple of you fellers are winning about nothing!
Here's is something that had my blood boiling, this boy didn't know how close he was to making the news!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

silentkilla said:


> Sound like a couple of you fellers are winning about nothing!
> Here's is something that had my blood boiling, this boy didn't know how close he was to making the news!


:question: Can't access the video....says private?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> This one reminds me of a independent car dealer friend of mine who always has high dollar leases. A couple of years ago, a similar situation happened to him with a neighboring ranch hunter placed a blind down the fenceline from his.
> 
> Opening day came around and no deer to be seen @ my buddies senderos; he was puzzled since they had seen plenty of deer including some good bucks while scouting before the season started. Well, he climbed off the blind and walked the fenceline and found that the hunter on the other side of the fence had spread human hair all up and down the fenceline, needless to say, he didn't hunt that blind anymore and got off the lease as soon as the season was over. The other fella must have been a barber???
> 
> His hunting was ruined in that particular area......


Its a dang shame this happens. My neighbor was caught with 20 jugs of human urine that he was pouring up & down my fence line. I've never heard so many deer snorts in my life.Then I found out they let him go after the wardens found the evidence. Crazy world!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> :question: Can't access the video....says private?


Aight check it out now!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Rubberback said:


> Its a dang shame this happens. My neighbor was caught with 20 jugs of human urine that he was pouring up & down my fence line. I've never heard so many deer snorts in my life.Then I found out they let him go after the wardens found the evidence. Crazy world!


Don't know why folks like to clock block @ deer leases?

The worst thing is a lot of money, time and effort are put into getting everything set up for successful hunting.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

captMike said:


> Just want some input from you to see how you would handle this, a friend of mine has feeders (protein and corn) on his place for years. The neighbor has put 2 feeders right on the fence line about 100 yards from protein feed that has been there for years, put up a blind about 100 yards into his property looking at feeders, and will be shooting into friends place. gw says nothing you can do, until they shoot across fence and hit you or your stuff. The guy will not move his feeders. What would you do?


Put big speakers blasting tejano music 24-7 on the fence line facing his way.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

silentkilla said:


> Aight check it out now!


That boy aint right!! :headknock


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*What would I do !*

Buy their property ! Problem solved


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

artys only said:


> Buy their property ! Problem solved


Agree!!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> That boy aint right!! :headknock


I let him make it but was very clear to him to not make me look him up because it would be trouble.....trouble........trouble!!!
He walked 30yrds past a brand new feeder, stopped & looked at it & started pouring his corn in my bike trail but he didn't now someone was hunting that property!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

silentkilla said:


> I let him make it but was very clear to him to not make me look him up because it would be trouble.....trouble........trouble!!!
> He walked 30yrds past a brand new feeder, stopped & looked at it & started pouring his corn in my bike trail but he didn't now someone was hunting that property!


I bet he won't be trespassing anymore!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

sgrem said:


> Move your stuff.
> New "dump" site...um ... for guts etc.....yea...just guts.


HaHa we did that, made a 'boneyard' within 20' of a ladder stand on property line, he had his ladder on a 'blazed' tree (landline). The GW had already had a talk with the guy because he had mowed ROW on our side, he threatened to take him to jail if he was caught on our side again....WW


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I had a blind on a fenceline with my back to the fence for 10 or more years.A new crowd leased the place behind us,and built a tree stand with a feeder between me and him.His shots would be into the back of my stand.He laughed and said he'd hunt where he wanted when I talked to him before season opened,so that was enough for me.We always got to the lease around midnight,so I'd stop near my blind,go over to his feeder(about 50 yrds. from the fence) and pour a gallon jug of water in his feeder.Good thing that was before game camera days.The next year,the feeder was gone,but I had a hole in the door of my stand about .44 mag. size.The game warden had talked to them and said they were from Houston but yankee's.That's all he'd say,and wouldn't give me any names.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

For at least a dozen years I hunted a 200 acre shotgun shaped tract toward Mason from Fredericksburg. It was a mile long and 550 yards wide. It was hard to get very far from a fence. I stayed legal, and to the best of my knowledge so did my neighbors. 

I do admit sitting in a stand without a gun on the opening morning of gun season once. I was waiting to hear my son possibly shoot since I had limited during archery only season with my bow. I watched a buck get shot instantly after hopping the fence from my place to a neighbors. I calmly walked over and congratulated him; he had not broken the law.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> For at least a dozen years I hunted a 200 acre shotgun shaped tract toward Mason from Fredericksburg. It was a mile long and 550 yards wide. It was hard to get very far from a fence. I stayed legal, and to the best of my knowledge so did my neighbors.
> 
> I do admit sitting in a stand without a gun on the opening morning of gun season once. I was waiting to hear my son possibly shoot since I had limited during archery only season with my bow. I watched a buck get shot instantly after hopping the fence from my place to a neighbors. I calmly walked over and congratulated him; he had not broken the law.


But it aint like that anymore. Good story.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

captMike said:


> Just want some input from you to see how you would handle this, a friend of mine has feeders (protein and corn) on his place for years. The neighbor has put 2 feeders right on the fence line about 100 yards from protein feed that has been there for years, put up a blind about 100 yards into his property looking at feeders, and will be shooting into friends place. gw says nothing you can do, until they shoot across fence and hit you or your stuff. The guy will not move his feeders. What would you do?


Go to a local hair salon. Ask for a bag full of their hair clippings. On a good windy day, stand about 20 Yrds up wind in a Goriila suit (just to screw with him in case he catches you on a camera) and spread the hair all over the place. Only things he will see is tails running away.

Repeat frequently until he has decided thier are no deer in that area. It worked very well for me in places I consistently saw 6-10 deer every hunt.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

cwbycrshr said:


> Go to a local hair salon. Ask for a bag full of their hair clippings. On a good windy day, stand about 20 Yrds up wind in a Goriila suit (just to screw with him in case he catches you on a camera) and spread the hair all over the place. Only things he will see is tails running away.
> 
> Repeat frequently until he has decided thier are no deer in that area. It worked very well for me in places I consistently saw 6-10 deer every hunt.


Hell No! you are crazy. You know how many idiots would shoot "sasquach"?


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Hell No! you are crazy. You know how many idiots would shoot "sasquach"?


LOL. Retraction....make sure they are not on the property then proceed as previously posted.


----------



## normanflynn (Aug 30, 2005)

Okay I have to chip in. Several years back someone had put a stand on our fence and trimmed brush on our side so that they could shoot onto our property. Very obvious what they were doing. The day before season after consuming gigantic proportions of greasy food and beer, I climbed into the poor guys stand and let her rip in his chair. I wish I could have seen his reaction the next morning when karma struck.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

The vid I made was taken 3 weeks ago, I went today for the 1st time since then.
This place is mostly creek bottom & is always muddy, couldn't find any new tracks other than what was there the last time I was there, I'm very happy to see that! 
Pulled my cam's card & seen the one good buck was still there along with several doe, I'm a happy camper right now!
I'm guessing me letting that retard know I would be looking for him if him & his buddies/neighbors didn't stay clear of the place is working.:dance:


----------



## crack oar cajun (Jul 1, 2011)

Go to your barber shop and ask if you can have some hair clippings and the. Go sprinkle it around his stand and feeder. I have not tried it but heard it works wonders.


----------

